# Greetings from Iraq!!



## cemab4y (Jul 22, 2009)

I am new to the forum. But I am hardly a new mason. I am a civilian Engineer, working in Iraq. I have been working in Iraq and Afghanistan since 2004.

If you are interested in keeping up with the progress of Masonry in Iraq, see my blog:

Charles Martin's Blog. Iraq, Afghanistan and Freemasonry

My membership is with Bowling Green Lodge #73, grand Lodge of Kentucky F&AM. I also belong to Alexandria (VA) Scottish Rite bodies. I am demitted from the Shrine, but I will return to the Shrine, when I finish working here in the Hot Sands.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome Brother Charles! It's a pleasure to have you on the forums.


----------



## RJS (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

good 2 have u


----------



## Sirius (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome Fellow Traveler.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## Dana (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome and WOW !!!! I might add.  Iraq.  that is pretty Impressive... stay safe.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 22, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## JTM (Jul 22, 2009)

sweet.  i've been trying to get one of those jobs forever.


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 24, 2009)

There are many jobs in Iraq/Afghanistan, for all kinds of skills. I have worked in Iraq/Af. since Feb 2004. I have had four contracts in Af. and this is my third contract in Iraq. If you wish to work over here, where it is 140 degrees in the shade, and there is no shade, I will be more than glad to assist you.

Send me an email at  cemab4y@hotmail.com and I will give you a brotherly assist.

Biggest need now is for telecommunications engineers. A Secret security clearance is required, but if a firm wants you, they will get it for you.

Welders, drivers, supply specialists, etc. all are needed.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 24, 2009)

Lol, you guys have fun with that.  There will be no more trips over there for me.  

It is pretty good money if you can handle it, particularly on the civilian side.


----------



## JTM (Jul 24, 2009)

cemab4y said:


> There are many jobs in Iraq/Afghanistan, for all kinds of skills. I have worked in Iraq/Af. since Feb 2004. I have had four contracts in Af. and this is my third contract in Iraq. If you wish to work over here, where it is 140 degrees in the shade, and there is no shade, I will be more than glad to assist you.
> 
> Send me an email at  cemab4y@hotmail.com and I will give you a brotherly assist.
> 
> ...



genetics major from Texas A&M in 2007, 2 years analytical chemistry. 

willing to do anything they need, though... lol.  i was supposed to be a Cost Specialist for KBR before they pulled that offer back.

I've done roughnecking in the gulf of mexico, construction in minnesota, and salt mining on the moons of naboo... i'm down for whatever ya'll throw at me.


----------



## susan (Jul 25, 2009)

lol Iraq sounds like west TX in the summer time lol minus someone trying to kill you of course.  If you guys wanna work where they shoot at you then over there is a great place to work.  Me I am a big chicken and wanna stay here where not everyone wants to kill me just a third lol.... good luck on all your endevers.


----------



## JTM (Jul 25, 2009)

susan said:


> lol Iraq sounds like west TX in the summer time lol minus someone trying to kill you of course.  If you guys wanna work where they shoot at you then over there is a great place to work.  Me I am a big chicken and wanna stay here where not everyone wants to kill me just a third lol.... good luck on all your endevers.



for a young man of 24, this sounds like the adventure of a lifetime.  there's no way i could pass up an opportunity like that.  if only i could get it.


----------



## susan (Jul 26, 2009)

You are right and when I was in my early twenties I would have been saying EXACTLY what you are now ....so my friend I wish you all the luck in the world.  I do have advice though.  Whatever country you go to learn a few customs before you get there....


----------

